# Contact Information Of Dr. Daljit Singh Ji, Amritsar



## Neutral Singh

Fateh Ji

We need your help. 

Is anyone of you in direct contact with Dr. Daljit Singh Ji, Amritsar, the same person who gave permission for putting SGGS ji online on the website www.gurugranthdarpan.com ... i want to contact him in an important context urgently... the email sent to him bounces back undelivered and there seems to be no information about his contact information online either. 

we will be highly grateful.

Best Regards


----------

